# oil problem driving me crazy



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a 03 spec v my car goes through about a quart pre week I have after market headers I checked the conpression all normal. Checked the plugs looks perfect. No leeks at all and no smoke. Can't see why car is going through soo much oil. I do tend to drive it hard every now and then. Any ideas of what's goin on? Is that much oil normal?


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

bug2110 said:


> I have a 03 spec v my car goes through about a quart pre week I have after market headers I checked the conpression all normal. Checked the plugs looks perfect. No leeks at all and no smoke. Can't see why car is going through soo much oil. I do tend to drive it hard every now and then. Any ideas of what's goin on? Is that much oil normal?


...no smoke, no leaks, no oil on radiator coolant? compression is even and good on all cylinders? 

well... oil evaporates when the engine is too hot, have you checked the coolant? no overheating?


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

Everything else checks out fine coolant looks good. I have noticed the engine gets hotter than hell ( as a fun experiment me and my buddy s tried to cook jiffy pop on the headers) but the temp gauge stays just under half at all times. Coolent does look a bit old though. Any other ideas?


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

bug2110 said:


> Everything else checks out fine coolant looks good. I have noticed the engine gets hotter than hell ( as a fun experiment me and my buddy s tried to cook jiffy pop on the headers) but the temp gauge stays just under half at all times. Coolent does look a bit old though. Any other ideas?


Are you sure it´s not burning oil at all? the only thing that clicks on me is the engine temp... usually old and hot oil evaporates faster when it´s too hot. 

I would change engine coolant and also check the thermostat to see if it´s not sticking closed, no other idea where the oil is going without getting burned or leaked somehow.


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ya that's what ill doo. Thanks for all your help


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

what do you mean "coolant looks odd"


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

I ment it looks kinda dirty like its never ben flushed


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

OK i looked at the coolant looks good, the bottle was dirty. but i had someone take a video of my 0-60 and just b4 i shift (6,000 rpm) it poofs out blue smoke. but that seems like the only time it does it. any ideas?:balls:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A good way to test for oil burning is to first fully warm up the motor. Stand behind the car. Have someone rev the motor to 4,000 RPM and hold at that RPM for about 15 seconds. If you see a lot of blue smoke come out of the tailpipe, the motor is burning excessive oil.


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

valve seals maybe.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

bug2110 said:


> OK i looked at the coolant looks good, the bottle was dirty. but i had someone take a video of my 0-60 and just b4 i shift (6,000 rpm) it poofs out blue smoke. but that seems like the only time it does it. any ideas?:balls:


...you are not running with the stock pre-cat header installed..right? there was a big recall on that precat issue... if you do, get rid of it asap and replace it with a good headers. (there´s a sticky on that)

I would go for the valve seals and/or valve springs also since blue smoke only happens at high revs. what oil type are you using? anyway, if you can, try to get a full compression test on that car, that will help pinpoint the problem and make sure no bigger problems are comming.


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

SergioCR said:


> ...you are not running with the stock pre-cat header installed..right? there was a big recall on that precat issue... if you do, get rid of it asap and replace it with a good headers. (there´s a sticky on that)
> 
> I would go for the valve seals and/or valve springs also since blue smoke only happens at high revs. what oil type are you using? anyway, if you can, try to get a full compression test on that car, that will help pinpoint the problem and make sure no bigger problems are comming.


i took a compression test when the problem first came up they were all about the same reading. also i just switched over to mobile 1 fully synthetic high mileage. heard that helps. also seen theirs a lot of sludge. (new oil, black as hell) next change gonna flush it out!. o also when i got the car it had megan headers. don't know when they were installed.


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

also what #s should i be seeing for compression?


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

bug2110 said:


> i took a compression test when the problem first came up they were all about the same reading. also i just switched over to mobile 1 fully synthetic high mileage. heard that helps. also seen theirs a lot of sludge. (new oil, black as hell) next change gonna flush it out!. o also when i got the car it had megan headers. don't know when they were installed.


Ok, what oil grade is that? 10-40w? 

According to FSM for 2003 QR25DE that´s what you should be getting on compression: (some specs also)

Cylinder arrangement: In-line 4
Displacement cm3 (cu in): 2,488 (151.82)
Bore and stroke mm (in): 89.0 x 100 (3.50 - 3.94)
Valve arrangement DOHC
Firing order: 1-3-4-2
Number of piston rings: Compression 2 Oil 1
Compression ratio: 9.5
Compression pressure kPa (kg/cm2 , psi) / 250 rpm:
Standard: 1,250 (12.8, 181.3)
Minimum: 1,060 (10.8, 153.7)
Differential limit between cylinders: 100 (1.0, 14)


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

Oil is 10 w 30


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

also just tried to compare the amount of air coming out of my exhaust to my friends spec v to see if my secondary cat was clogged when my friend put his hand back their it covered it in this brown shit looked like flakes said was not slimy just wet. what could that mean?


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

ok so i took a compression test these are the numbers from the passanger side to drivers. 160psi, 160psi, 145psi, 155psi, i know the minimum is 153.7psi soo what do you guys think the problem is? i took these with other plugs in and cranking the engine over.


----------

